# ToC stage 4 data on Strava



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

http://app.strava.com/rides/585380#


Their results really push the local results (me) down a page.. wow..


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Not sure how I feel about this  Great to see the pros times on our favorite climbs but kinda sucks to put KOMs for anything on that route out of reach (not that it was in reality in reach for me, but one can dream).


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

It would be great if for the PRO entries there is a little annotation or something.
I ride solo and on the flat segments with a tail wind and TT like effort I can probably get back on the first page.
e.g. some of the locals has 21mph but the peloton rolled by at 24mph that is going to hard to beat.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah - they should definitely put the Pro's in a different class. Strava is super motivating for me and I am not fast but to see them set records that no mere mortal could achieve, although awesome, is a little demotivating.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Many people have asked Strava to categorize the KOMs. The problem is not just the pro's, but all the other fast guys and gals that have locked up all the KOMs that I care about. Personally, I only want to be rated against riders who are slower than me.

I understand Strava are working on it. One cool way to implement this would be a virtual racing system mirroring the standard racing categories (5 through 1 plus pro) with KOM points and automatic upgrades to higher categories. This way you rise up in category to match your peers and then get KOM rankings just against them. Another way is with age-based categories, which is a straightforward change that would open up the KOM opportunities significantly.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Another way is with age-based categories


 There you go. I'm tired of all the young whippersnappers stealing my glory, let alone the pros! Now get off my lawn.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> There you go. I'm tired of all the young whippersnappers stealing my glory, let alone the pros! Now get off my lawn.


Indeed, but have you ever seen an amateur 45+ masters event? Those guys are fast and often have the time and motivation to do a lot of riding.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

45+? I'm rapidly approaching the 55+ grouping.  Plus, I figure I can rule by attrition.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

i promise, we're working on this very problem! 

@ukbloke - you gave me some great feedback a while ago - i haven't forgotten about it for one second.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

bewhew.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> One cool way to implement this would be a virtual racing system mirroring the standard racing categories (5 through 1 plus pro) with KOM points and automatic upgrades to higher categories. This way you rise up in category to match your peers and then get KOM rankings just against them.


This would be an awesome idea if they were able to work it out. A points system with upgrades. An option to automatically pick your category if you are not worried about it and a points option for those wanting to build them selves up. Like if you can post 10 top 5 times in a given category you can be upgraded to the next Cat.

Chris


----------

